# Stuff That Lasts/Quality



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

A recent purchase got me thinking about stuff that lasts for a long time and is considered quality by most consumers, so let's have some internet forum fun!

The parameters to add stuff to the list are as follows:

1. The item needs to be in current production

2. The item needs staying power and a consistent reputation; for instance my Remington 870 shotgun I bought in 1992 is great quality and it is lasting really well for me but I have heard enough about the new 870's that I can't say Remington 870 shotguns 'last' or are 'quality'. Basically the item can't have any downward trends-->firearms are going to be a tough one to put on the list!

So let's name stuff that lasts, I'll start:

Speed Queen Washer/Dryer

Cast Iron (most anything but I really like Lodge brand)

KitchenAid Mixers

RCBS reloading presses

Filson Coats/Filson anything

Wingworks upland hunting vests

Let's keep this going!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Toro lawn mowers, mine is going on 30 years with a 1/2 acre to mow in growing season. 

The old Kenmore that Sears sold, not this new electronic junk. I have a washer and drier that are going on 31 years with minor repairs. 

The problem with putting cast iron on the list is what can go wrong with them as long as you don't break them? 

The same with single stage reloading presses, you have a single or two moving parts.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ugly Stik fishing poles 8)
Leatherman Tools
Honda Engines


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Dillon Reloading press

Sears Riding lawnmower with Briggs and Stratton Gold engine, over 30 years old and still mowing.

Motorola two way radios, business grade not the bubble pack type.

Ford Trucks, yeah someone had to say it.

DeWalt power tools


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Harley Davidson motorcycles. 20 years old and going strong!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

bowgy said:


> Ford Trucks, yeah someone had to say it.


Especially the 6.0 Powerstroke Diesel!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just thought of this one. 

The land line phone. It has been around over 100 years and will outlast any smart phone out there. They have been thrown through walls and onto floors and just keep on working.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I still hunt with my grandpa's 16 gauge Browning A5 (late 50's model). I've been very impressed with the old A5. I'm not sure how the new ones are.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Clarq got me thinking shotguns. Old model 870 wingmaster. My dad has one I believe is from the 70s. I have a newer wingmaster 2012 I think - while it's still nice the older ones seem way better.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I should have read the OP more carefully. I'm sorry. I'll make up for it. Estwing hammers!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Good Topic......

KitchenAid Mixers
Carharts
Sunbeam Toaster
Kirby Vacuum Cleaners
Zippo Lighters
Tupperware
Navy Pea Coats
..........
McDonalds French Fries


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Honda generators
Toyota Tacoma 
Carhartt jackets
Very good boots
Snap on tools


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Mepps Fishing Lures
Oldtimer Knives
Andis Master Hair Clippers
Coleman Stoves
Stetson Hats
Easton Bats
Spalding Gloves
Handyman Jacks (might be the single best design of anything ever)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Twinkies


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Buck Knifes the 510
Levi's 501 Shrink to fit.
1911 .45's
Hyde Drift Boats
Swiss Army Knife
Percolator Coffee Pots
Coors

A lot of my likes have already been listed.

Edit : Goldwing Motorcycles.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Duct Tape
Benelli Shotguns
Bailing Twine
Meindl Boots


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Meopta optics
Vortex Optics
Ford truck
John Deere, my 950 is nearly as old as I, learned to drive it at about 10 and it is still going strong weekly.
Echo chainsaw, trimmer, edger and honda mower-all of them start on 1st or 2nd pull and just keep working. Ive had all three over ten years and all were refurbs from HD just keep going.
RCBS everything--not only lasts great, but when I lose a part and not necessarily a tiny part, they just send a new one for free, happened twice.
And way better than kitchenaid-mine is older than I am and still going strong-Bosch mixer, and it actually mixes all the way to the walls, kitchenaid wont mix mashed potatoes worth crap...
Ridgid Power Tools-lifetime warranty including batteries that just go and go, had my first set for 5 years and second set nearly 2, very tough.


got me thinking maybe we should do a separate thread of crap to avoid, that list may be too long.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

maybe breaking some rules here, but hey: quality is quality.


Yeti cooler
Winchester model 1300 12ga shotgun (30 years and still as smooth as day 1).
Polaris Sportsman 500 (17 years old, and still as strong as ever. 0 problems)
Mitchell 300 spinning reels


----------



## A4leaf04 (Apr 20, 2017)

Crooked Horn Trailblazer & Bino System 16 years
Kenmore Washer / Dryer / Fridge... 15 years minor repairs
No more land line but pretty sure it would still be working vs several cell phones... lol


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I also have the Winchester Model 1300 12 gauge, got it second hand at age 11 but serial number says its 26 years old. Killed a turkey with it last year. Shoots great. 

Kawasaki Bayou 220 - 1995 also second hand, ripped out a tree stump with it 6 weeks ago. 

Grandpas 300 H&H improved custom built. Smooth as butter, built in 81'. Haha just need to get these rounds right!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My 1918 Enfield. Still goes bang and hits pretty close to where it is pointed .


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Without calling out anything specifically, a few of these items i'm seeing posted have certainly had "downward trends". Not blaming anybody, the business climate is what it is and we certainly developed a taste for "cheap" and "profit maximization" over the last few decades. This whole throw-away mentality as opposed to repair and re-use bothers me, hopefully that trend is going away. 

Whites Boots
Donaldson Filtration
Sierra Nevada Beer
Copenhagen ;-)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sleeping Indian wool!!
Filson Wool.
Swanndri Wool.

If I lost my Sleeping Indian Guide coat I wouldn't hesitate to spend the $550 to get another one. It's 25+ years old and still one of the best hunting coats I have.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I was thinking the Remington Model 1100 but mine is only 50 years old so I better hold off a bit before I say it's reliable. I do have a Mosin made in 1942 that's pretty reliable.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Craftsman hand tools (hammer, screw drivers, wrenches, etc). Although they may not be made in America anymore, their warranty still stands. I recently broke a pair of needle nose pliers I bought 20+ years ago and took them in, the guy at the counter swapped them out no questions asked.

Redwing Boots (ok I will give White's a shout too) - great work boots that hold up to most anything you throw at them. Take care of them, and they take care of you. I have a pair whose sole is finally detaching after several years of abuse but the leather is otherwise in great shape.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh and honey. That stuff lasts for a looooong time!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Crescent Wrench
Kline Tools (especially side cutters and lineman pliers)
Moser Rearends
Kenwood Car Stereos
Maglites
Stanley Thermos
Marshalltown Concrete Tools
Mason Jars (another all time great)
Fender, Gibson, Taylor, Martin Guitars
Jack Daniels


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Crescent Wrench
> Kline Tools (especially side cutters and lineman pliers)
> Moser Rearends
> Kenwood Car Stereos
> ...


Yup! Kline electrical tools. Love 'em.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Timex Watches
Wall (Outfitter) Tents
G&H Decoys


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Timex Watches


Speaking of watches.... can you believe how expensive a Casio digital watch is nowadays?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sakio watches. 
Employees gave me one 30 years ago. 
Wore it everyday for 30 years. 
It finally died a few weeks ago. Loved it.

Hate the timex my wife bought me to replace it. 

Hey, top of the page......rare for me !!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Crescent Wrench
> Kline Tools (especially side cutters and lineman pliers)
> Moser Rearends
> Kenwood Car Stereos
> ...


I don't know about Jack Daniels. It seams that it never last a weekend around here. /**|**\\


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My 68 road runner. 
I'm still driving it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Remington 870 Shotgun. Still going strong after 37 years.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> Remington 870 Shotgun. Still going strong after 37 years.


The old wingmaster's were great, the new crap is garbage. My wingmaster magnum turns 42 this duck season and is as reliable as the day I brought her home.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> The old wingmaster's were great, the new crap is garbage. My wingmaster magnum turns 42 this duck season and is as reliable as the day I brought her home.


Mine is the old Wingmaster also. Still a pretty shooter. Love it. Agreed the "Express Model" isn't even close.


----------

